# Frequenzumwandler wofür?



## kaiman (18 Januar 2009)

Liebe Freunde,
beschäftige mich gerade mit der "Energieeffizienz" einiger Motoren. Neben diversen Möglichkeiten zwecks Einsparungspotential lese ich nun, dass es u.a. die Möglichkeit gibt einen Frequenzumwandler einzubauen. Verstehe die Funktion des Frequenzumwandlers nicht so richtig. 
Bei meinen Motoren handelt es sich um Asynchronmotoren (11KW, 380V, 4Pole, 2880Betriebsstunden/a, cosphi=0,87, Pmech=8,58, nn=ca. 0,87, Pel=9,86KW) die an Pumpen angeschlossen sind. Belastung der Pumpe ist nicht immer gleich! Diese Motoren regeln doch ihre Leistungsaufnahme automatisch, weshalb ein Frequenzumwandler? Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir hier ein wenig weiterhelfen könntet. Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn ihr mir eine Vorgehensweise geben könntet ob sich solch ein Frequenzumwandler lohnt.
Danke
Kaiman


----------



## TommyG (18 Januar 2009)

Moin,

erstmal 'Welcome on Board'...

da hast du ja schon viele detaillierte Daten gegeben...

Das sich Pumpe und Motor 'selber regeln' ist grenzwertig. Oft hast Du ja den Fall, dass z.b. um den Durchfluss zu begrenzen, Du den Schieber zudrehen musst. Hierbei übernimmt der FU (Frequenzumrichter) die Funktion des Schiebers, indem er an der Pumpenkennlinie entsprechend runterfährt. 

Das Jahr hat: 365* 24h~ 8800 h, also läuft der Antrieb zu 30% (nur während der Tagschicht?). Wie groß sind denn die Schwankungen, was musst du regeln, wie genau ist die Ausregelung erforderlich, was passiert, wenn Du Menge/ Druck nicht hast?

(Höhö, Fragen über Fragen zurück, aber damit kann man, imho, abschätzen, obe ein FU in Deinem Fall gut wäre..)

Ich kenne eine Anwendung aus dem Elektrolysebereich, da musste ein konstanter Druck an den Zellen gehalten werden. Die olle pneumatische Ventil- Steuerung wurde entsprechend gegen einen (der aller ersten, REFU..) FU's getauscht, was eine Verbesserung brachte, aber erst mit den modernen 440er von Siemens sich auch gut anfühlte...

Auf der anderen Seite wurde ein pneumatischer Stellantrieb von Luftkühlerschaufeln auf FU umgebaut, der regelte entsprechend die Temperatur. Sofort drehte der Motor nicht mehr mit 100% sonden nur noch mit 20- 70%. Das war schon eine gute Einsparung, 20kW, 100% Vollkonti..


Gruß, Tom


----------



## kaiman (18 Januar 2009)

du hast Recht, die Pumpe läuft nicht das ganze Jahr. Es handelt sich um eine Agrarbetrieb der Saisonabhängig arbeitet. 
Es muss dabei die Wasserrückfuhr geregelt werden (gebrauchtes Wasser kann für einen anderen Vorgang wiederverwendet werden. Pumpe sollte anspringen gebrauchtes Wasser in einen Wassertank Pumpen. Von diesem Pumpt eine andere Pumpe das Wasser wiederum in eine andere Maschine (wenn diese Maschine nach Nachschub verlangt). Bei Pumpvorgang kommt es nicht wirklich auf die Zeit an (zumindest nicht vorranging. Sollte schon darauf geachtet werden dass die Pumpe die Wassermassen schafft.


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich dieses Konzept im Moment so richtig verstehe,
hast du von einem FU in diesem Fall gar nichts, jedenfalls nicht aus energetischer Sicht.

Die Große Einsparung erzielt ein FU nur dann, wenn im bisherigen Konzept Energie vernichtet wurde,
also z.B. Schieber zu zur Durchflussbegrenzung, oder Bypass auf bei wenig abnahme ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## kaiman (18 Januar 2009)

danke dir für die Antwort. Wie sieht es bei Fördrbändern aus? Welche Voraussetzungen benötige ich hier um einen Einbau von FU's in Betracht zu ziehen??


----------



## maxi (20 Januar 2009)

Bei den Pumpen reglst du den Anlaufstrom über die FU`s
Es gibt ansionsten keine wirklich günstige Lösung.
Grosse Pumpen und Tauchbelüfter haben oft bis zum 8 Facher ihrer Nennleistung an Anlaufstrom.

Bei Sanftanläufern zum Beispiel währen höhere Kabelquerschnitte und lange Wartezeiten zum Wiedereinschalten notwendig.

--

In der Fördertechnik regeln Frequenzumrichter die Geschwindigkeit und eine Bewegung.
Bei Rollen und Bändern die Geschwindigkeit, bei Liften, Hüben und Drehtischen das Drehverhalten.

Grüsse


----------

